
Boeing spent 18 hours drawing an outline of the 787 Dreamliner across America - hellofunk
https://www.businessinsider.nl/boeing-dreamliner-787-test-flight-america-2017-8/?international=true&r=US
======
schoen
I've seen a few of these before and found them very entertaining, but I wonder
how they get the appropriate ATC clearances to cross all of the airways that
they'd have to cross. Wouldn't a lot of these paths conflict with airspace
that other flights want to use? Are they at very unusual elevations when doing
this?

~~~
joezydeco
Someone at /r/aviation posted a timelapse of the flight. It seems like most of
the flight took place between 38,000 and 42,000 feet (passenger flights are
typically in the 30s) and did it after midnight in the US which is a quiet
period for passenger flights.

[https://gfycat.com/needyfavorablecrustacean](https://gfycat.com/needyfavorablecrustacean)

At one point the flight climbed to over 43,000 feet to avoid storms over the
midwest and not mess up the path.

